# كوارث ارضية سنه 2012 بسبب تغيرات فى المجالات المغناضيسية للارض



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اثناء بحثي في مجال الطاقة الناتجة من المجلالات المغناطيسية لفت انتباهى هذا الخبر 

وهو ان الارض فى طريقها الى تغيير مكان القطبين الشمالى الى الجنوبي ثم العودة مر اخرى كما كانت مع طواهر للطاقة الشمسية تؤثر بشكل فظيع على الارض وتحلل الثلج على القطبين 

ومايترتب عليه من طوفان منتظر وبراكين وزلازل وخسف بانحاء الارض المختلفة 

وهذا تصديق لكلام نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم بان مع اقتراب الساعة وانتشار المغانى والمعازف سيظهر الخسف ومن الكوارث مالم نعتاد عليه

وهاهم بعض العلماء يتحدثون عنها 

الرابط

http://se-engine.org/

SAVE THE HUMAN RACE

・Warning to All People on the Earth

─Monstrous cataclysms of the Earth will attack the human race in the second half of 2012.─

http://se-engine.org/warning01.html
http://se-engine.org/warning01.html
SAVE THE EARTH


----------



## zeid25 (21 يوليو 2009)

تغيير قطبية الأرض ممكن وثبت للعلماء ان ذلك قد حدث في الماضي السحيق وذلك من خلال 
تحاليل بلورات الثلج في القطبين . ولكن متى يمكن ان يحدث تغيير هذا امر غير معروف
والله اعلم


----------

